# NBC: "How Gamers Are Facilitating The Rise Of The Alt-Right"



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2017)

Yesterday NBC made this video:





I can't help but smell a #GamerGate Round 2 on the horizon. Suffice to say, I love the like/dislike ratio. Some real quality journalism right there. <3

Thoughts on this video?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 6, 2017)

It's sad to see so many young infected with bad memes and mindworms. It's not going to be easy for them to become well again, it's like they've caught the ideological equivalent of HIV/AIDs. It's so artless and pointless, like watching a subculture of people sabotaging their own futures. There's nowhere for such malevolence to stand in civilization, and they're moving the opposite of the direction the world is moving-- toward a gender-equitable culture and spirituality that nurtures and cultivates a better world rather than exploits and degrades our world, God's creation, which, as it turns out, is quite finite and fragile. What were they ever thinking? Oh yeah, they weren't. Way to fail to live up to your potentials in the 21st century. But I don't blame them entirely, they were misled, after all. It's the same crap that took down RMFC, don't'cha know?  Someone went out there and planted these seeds zealously for a decade, and now they are bearing dark poisonous fruit wherever they took root.

This is why nihilism is bad. Because someone worked long and hard to design a program that exploits people's ambivalence about good and evil, and then slowly they subverted such sizable groups of people who are themselves vulnerable to dark ideology from many walk of life. It's insidious to a point, then it's explicit. I think we've had quite a few metastasize to the latter stage, but there's nowhere for them to go or stand, our culture recognizes them as evil and will give them no quarter. They're only going to make themselves more miserable and spiritually lost, they'll group together in their male cult echo chamber, and then what? They're not going to be hired for good jobs, they're not going to be loved by good spirits, they're not going to produce worthy culture or art, and they're not going to be a positive influence on any community they seek to participate in. It is pathetic, I see them for what they are and I read the tea leaves of their futures, and I think all along they're intended to serve a purpose and they they will be disposed of somehow. Isn't that degrading to watch this done to human spirits that were born good with so much potential? Lives now squandered, and for what?


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 6, 2017)

Well, that was definitely a thing that I just watched.

I think the biggest issue with it can be summarized as "correlation does not equal causation".
Like, sure, they had some points. Some gamers can be dicks. There can be issues of racism, sexism, and violence in games, the gaming "community" (sorry yaka, I'll at least put it in quotes for ya) and the platforms on which we play them. Gamergate was a trash fire. etc. But just cause some guy played games and assaulted his mom doesn't mean that he assaulted his mom _because_ he played video games. 

Honestly, they could have had a much better video if they instead focused solely on the platforms and not video games. Even though Discord is primarily for gaming, the gaming aspect has nothing to do with the alt-right/neo-nazi/kkk resurgence. It was the fact that they had a new, anonymous, hardly monitored space where they could organize. If they want to play the new CoD while they do that, whatever, but that's not relevant to anything.

God. I feel like so many times they were on the verge of an actual insight but then they just punted it away for a click-baity headline.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> It's sad to see so many young infected with bad memes and mindworms. It's not going to be easy for them to become well again, it's like they've caught the ideological equivalent of HIV/AIDs. It's so artless and pointless, like watching a subculture of people sabotaging their own futures. There's nowhere for such malevolence to stand in civilization, and they're moving the opposite of the direction the world is moving-- toward a gender-equitable culture and spirituality that nurtures and cultivates a better world rather than exploits and degrades our world, God's creation, which, as it turns out, is quite finite and fragile. What were they ever thinking? Oh yeah, they weren't. Way to fail to live up to your potentials in the 21st century. But I don't blame them entirely, they were misled, after all. It's the same crap that took down RMFC, don't'cha know?  Someone went out there and planted these seeds zealously for a decade, and now they are bearing dark poisonous fruit wherever they took root.
> 
> This is why nihilism is bad. Because someone worked long and hard to design a program that exploits people's ambivalence about good and evil, and then slowly they subverted such sizable groups of people who are themselves vulnerable to dark ideology from many walk of life. It's insidious to a point, then it's explicit. I think we've had quite a few metastasize to the latter stage, but there's nowhere for them to go or stand, our culture recognizes them as evil and will give them no quarter. They're only going to make themselves more miserable and spiritually lost, they'll group together in their male cult echo chamber, and then what? They're not going to be hired for good jobs, they're not going to be loved by good spirits, they're not going to produce worthy culture or art, and they're not going to be a positive influence on any community they seek to participate in. It is pathetic, I see them for what they are and I read the tea leaves of their futures, and I think all along they're intended to serve a purpose and they they will be disposed of somehow. Isn't that degrading to watch this done to human spirits that were born good with so much potential? Lives now squandered, and for what?


Every time you open your mouth I am amazed at how many words you manage to utter in coherent sentences, but the sentences themselves have zero substance to them.

I've read that shit three times, and still can't for the love of me understand how you manage to utter this much drivel without making sense.



ellaerna said:


> Well, that was definitely a thing that I just watched.
> 
> I think the biggest issue with it can be summarized as "correlation does not equal causation".
> Like, sure, they had some points. Some gamers can be dicks. There can be issues of racism, sexism, and violence in games, the gaming "community" (sorry yaka, I'll at least put it in quotes for ya) and the platforms on which we play them. Gamergate was a trash fire. etc. But just cause some guy played games and assaulted his mom doesn't mean that he assaulted his mom _because_ he played video games.
> ...


And this is one of the reasons I don't trust the Legacy Media. They've gotten so out of touch with reality and become so old they are unable to keep up, and must fabricate shit just to try and stay relevant. This video is so out of touch with the facts let alone reality, that it got a worse like/dislike ratio(It's currently sitting at 1.2% like/dislike) than fuckin' Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare and Ghostbusters(2016). Let that sink in. 

Discord, Gab.ai and Minds.com are platforms that doesn't censor your speech, hence why they reside there. And the biggest reason Silicon Valley fucking hate them. If you are not free/allowed to speak your mind without being censored, you do not live in a free and open society.

Individual cases of -ists and -isms are to be taken as such, and will always exist not to mention is not illegal. The moment people stop being offended over what's basically just words(and often just used to rile you up) uttered and petty crap, the sooner we can advance socially as a species.

As for the Alt-Right, Alt-Light, KKK, neo-Nazis, Communists, +++. They have a right to speak their mind and organize themselves, like everyone else. What they don't have a right to is violence, advocacy of violence or making threats of bodily harm.

This video is very similar to the reason GamerGate kicked off in the first place, and we are looking at a GamerGate round 2 if the morons keep this up. And this time game journalists won't be the target of gamers: The Legacy Media will.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 6, 2017)

Guys, being arrogant and disrespectful is not a form of rhetoric. TheGBADude lost me at "cuck," because nobody who has anything worthwhile to say about anything uses that word in a sentence earnestly. I appreciate him putting it up front, it saved me the time of having to wade in to the rest. Yakamuru similarly went to ad hominem attacks, apparently it's my fault his reading comprehension didn't quite click and he just kinda made noises. Okay, sure. Then you have conceded the point, albeit rudely.

If all you do is shout at me,
you lose the day to fallacy.

Why do you suppose someone has planted these seeds of male arrogance and misogyny? Do you suppose that this is an anti-modernist outgrowth of some faction of ideology from one of the religions that argues God is male and that genocide is a-ok? That's the theory I'm going with. Someone really doesn't like the idea of gender equity, they don't want to see anyone but cisgender men in charge of culture or in power. Well, they're in for a shock, their reign is drawing to a end, and, ironically, they accelerated their own downfall by being such monstrous jerks and sowing such worthless memes. Hey, we have real issues out there, and you guys want to stick your dick in everything. Sorry, you're going to find you're given no quarter. You'll have to retreat to your clubhouses and enjoy one another's company.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Guys, being arrogant and disrespectful is not a form of rhetoric. TheGBADude lost me at "cuck," because nobody who has anything worthwhile to say about anything uses that word in a sentence earnestly. I appreciate him putting it up front, it saved me the time of having to wade in to the rest. Yakamuru similarly went to ad hominem attacks, apparently it's my fault his reading comprehension didn't quite click and he just kinda made noises. Okay, sure. Then you have conceded the point, albeit rudely.
> 
> If all you do is shout at me,
> you lose the day to fallacy.


You didn't make ANY point, mate. I can't fathom how you manage to write complete paragraphs while being consistently vague through it all. Well, I gotta give credit for being consistent on your vagueness, at least.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You didn't make ANY point, mate. I can't fathom how you manage to write complete paragraphs while being consistently vague through it all. Well, I gotta give credit for being consistent on your vagueness, at least.


I don't understand what you don't understand, and you fail to communicate what you don't understand, presumably because you're endlessly insecure. Why don't you try something different now?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I don't understand what you don't understand, and you fail to communicate what you don't understand, presumably because you're endlessly insecure. Why don't you try something different now?



I personally appreciate your written articulation, but...

You probably couldn't talk about a molecule of carbon, without bringing some man-hating sexist bias into it.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I personally appreciate your written articulation, but...
> 
> You probably couldn't talk about a molecule of carbon, without bringing some man-hating sexist bias into it.


Nothing wrong with men. I'm discussing culture and a peculiar sort of medical pathology.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Nothing wrong with men. I'm discussing culture and a peculiar sort of medical pathology.



Sorry, I can read your words deeper in context than that.  It actually gets closer to the surface, the longer you write.  It infuriates you more and more as you type.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sorry, I can read your words deeper in context than that.  It actually gets closer to the surface, the longer you write.  It infuriates you more and more as you type.


All three of you guys are angry at me, but not a one of you has any ideas to share. Isn't that interesting?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> All three of you guys are angry at me, but not a one of you has any ideas to share. Isn't that interesting?



Not really.  In every thread I've seen you interact in, it always ends up with the same tirade.  I've seen you make some very insightful posts occasionally, but it loses a lot of my attention when you get that way.  It really kills the overall credibility of what could be a solid, position-changing piece for some. 

Like I said before, you're articulate with your words.  It's just hard to appreciate them when it's followed by your own propaganda hate speeches.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I don't understand what you don't understand, and you fail to communicate what you don't understand, presumably because you're endlessly insecure. Why don't you try something different now?


It's very simple, really: Be specific on what you mean. I'm not the one throwing about fancy sentences without much if any substance, mate.

"It's sad to see so many young infected with bad memes and mindworms."
Bad memes and mindworms? The Left can't meme for shit.

"It's not going to be easy for them to become well again, it's like they've caught the ideological equivalent of HIV/AIDs."
So in other words, people you disagree with are considered to have an ideological equivalent of HIV/AIDS? I'd say that's rather insulting.

"It's so artless and pointless, like watching a subculture of people sabotaging their own futures."
Uh. What? Sabotaging themselves how?

"There's nowhere for such malevolence to stand in civilization, and they're moving the opposite of the direction the world is moving-- toward a gender-equitable culture and spirituality that nurtures and cultivates a better world rather than exploits and degrades our world, God's creation, which, as it turns out, is quite finite and fragile."
I mentioned many months ago how you sound like a rather devout Scientologist. This is one of the reasons why.

"What were they ever thinking? Oh yeah, they weren't."
Implying that when someone doesn't agree with you they weren't thinking? I'd say that's a rather roundabout way of calling someone a moron, mate.

"Way to fail to live up to your potentials in the 21st century."
And what potentials would that be?

"But I don't blame them entirely, they were misled, after all."
Misled by what? Misled by whom?

"It's the same crap that took down RMFC, don't'cha know?"
RMFC was a shitshow waiting to happen. They caved in to the moronic demands of SJW's wanting to close down the Con because Furry Raiders weren't banned from the venue.

"Someone went out there and planted these seeds zealously for a decade, and now they are bearing dark poisonous fruit wherever they took root."
What seeds?

"This is why nihilism is bad."
Eh, no, nihilism is not bad. The only reason you exist is for you to procreate, as nature had intended. Any actual meaning outside or added on top of that is subjective and up to the individual. You do however not have the right to call someone's lack or different beliefs bad. They are not hurting anyone.

"Because someone worked long and hard to design a program that exploits people's ambivalence about good and evil, and then slowly they subverted such sizable groups of people who are themselves vulnerable to dark ideology from many walk of life."
Dark ideology? Good lord, man. The vagueness is strong with this one! Be specific, please.

"It's insidious to a point, then it's explicit. I think we've had quite a few metastasize to the latter stage, but there's nowhere for them to go or stand, our culture recognizes them as evil and will give them no quarter."
What culture? Who are evil? You're vague. Again.

"They're only going to make themselves more miserable and spiritually lost, they'll group together in their male cult echo chamber, and then what?"
You seem to refer to "them" a lot. I still have no clue as to who "them" are.

"They're not going to be hired for good jobs, they're not going to be loved by good spirits, they're not going to produce worthy culture or art, and they're not going to be a positive influence on any community they seek to participate in."
What demographics are we talking about here? Which groups? Good spirits?

Vague, vague and more vague.

"It is pathetic, I see them for what they are and I read the tea leaves of their futures, and I think all along they're intended to serve a purpose and they they will be disposed of somehow."
What, you're a psychic now? I hope you will fondle the goat's balls, lick on the spider on the wall and tell me I will have a horrifying and traumatic experience in the coming weeks too?

"Isn't that degrading to watch this done to human spirits that were born good with so much potential? Lives now squandered, and for what?"
Degrading in what manner? Being different than you? Have a different ideology?

And how are they squandered? They're not.



ChromaticRabbit said:


> All three of you guys are angry at me, but not a one of you has any ideas to share. Isn't that interesting?


No. We want answers. We never seem to get any.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 6, 2017)

Again, you disagree, but fact is the dicks are flinging around like psychos. It's right there, people who are not cisgender-male just being treated degradingly. It's not rocket science, there are just a bunch of jerks. You've spent a great deal of effort disputing this incontrovertible fact, throwing all manner of things into the discussion, waving hands around, but the fact of the matter remains, thare are some dickish dudes out there, and these dudes are part of a rotten worthless subculture of intolerance, misogyny, and hate. They must be so terribly miserable, and then it makes them angry, and they strike out at girls like losers. Well, we can all see it, it's really quite something.

What do you think your personal reputation gains by defending worthless deplorable misogynists? Why not let the girls have their own space that you don't arrogantly and endlessly urinate and defecate all over? Are you worried it's because you'll seem inadequate, or is it because you've been neurolinguistically reprogrammed without your own knowledge, like a tool?  Say, is your higher conscience and higher consciousness even online?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Again, you disagree, but fact is the dicks are flinging around like psychos. It's right there, people who are not cisgender-male just being treated degradingly. It's not rocket science, there are just a bunch of jerks. You've spent a great deal of effort disputing this incontrovertible fact, throwing all manner of things into the discussion, waving hands around, but the fact of the matter remains, thare are some dickish dudes out there, and these dudes are part of a rotton worthless subculture of intolerance, misogyny, and hate. They must be so terribly miserable, and then it makes them angry, and they strike out at girls like losers. Well, we can all see it, it's really quite something.


And you have evidence to go with those claims I hope?

Sexism goes both ways, mate.

archive.is: BBC sacked me for being a white man: Radio 4 comic was told you have …
"*BBC sacked me for being a white man... even though I work in radio: The Now Show comic was told he was being axed to make way for more women and diversity*"



> What do you think your personal reputation gains by defending worthless deplorable misogynists? Why not let the girls have their own space that you don't arrogantly and endlessly urinate and defecate all over? Are you worried it's because you'll seem inadequate, or is it because you've been neurolinguistically reprogrammed without your own knowledge, like a tool? Say, is your higher conscience and higher consciousness even online?


What are you even raving on about, mate? Who and what are we talking about? Be specific please.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 6, 2017)

Open your eyes, kid.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Open your eyes, kid.


Is this a euphemism for something? I love euphemisms. Especially when the opposing party can't explain it. <3


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 7, 2017)

It means everything I said is self-evident, and so if you don't see it, you must be looking in some other direction or have your eyes wide shut.


----------



## TheGBADude (Nov 7, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Guys, being arrogant and disrespectful is not a form of rhetoric. TheGBADude lost me at "cuck," because nobody who has anything worthwhile to say about anything uses that word in a sentence earnestly. I appreciate him putting it up front, it saved me the time of having to wade in to the rest. Yakamuru similarly went to ad hominem attacks, apparently it's my fault his reading comprehension didn't quite click and he just kinda made noises. Okay, sure. Then you have conceded the point, albeit rudely.
> 
> If all you do is shout at me,
> you lose the day to fallacy.
> ...



I was actually taking a crack at what you said in an extremely satire fashion. Gender equality is fine, genocide is not okay,  a lot of us don't care who's in power as long as they're honest about what they do, and well, we don't wanna stick our dick in every single thing imaginable. The only reason why we seem like jerks to you is because what you say is completely comical to us. It's empty as hell. And you're welcome for putting it up front, because it seems like you don't want to read the other side of a satire argument. Cool, cool. Our downfall isn't gonna be us being monstrous jerks to the delirious, no. It's going to be your downfall because from what I can see? You can't even tell how close minded you are.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 7, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Guys, being arrogant and disrespectful is not a form of rhetoric. TheGBADude lost me at "cuck," because nobody who has anything worthwhile to say about anything uses that word in a sentence earnestly. I appreciate him putting it up front, it saved me the time of having to wade in to the rest. Yakamuru similarly went to ad hominem attacks, apparently it's my fault his reading comprehension didn't quite click and he just kinda made noises. Okay, sure. Then you have conceded the point, albeit rudely.
> 
> If all you do is shout at me,
> you lose the day to fallacy.
> ...



So what i got from this and your first post is "people who like offensive memes are the bane of humanity also i'm an SJW" and i'm not even sure how right i am because you sound pretentious as hell.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

And absolutely zero minds were changed that day


----------

